# Weekend Seminar Mike Cappi's America Karate



## Jas0n (Mar 12, 2003)

Anyone going? its April 25th, 26th and 27th I think?
Huk Plannus will be there...


----------



## tarabos (Mar 12, 2003)

April eh? think i might have to stop down. i'll talk to some people at my school about it.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 12, 2003)

Cappi has awesome camps.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Cappi has awesome camps. *


 You going?


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 12, 2003)

Here's the info I got for Cappi's camp, and yes I WANT TO BE THERE snif, snif.

I'm missing all the fun atuck in here 

Mike Cappi's
AmericanKenpo Karate Studio's

9th Annual Street Fighting
Kenpo Camp 2003
April 25th - 26th & 27th
801 W. Main St. Lansdale, PA 19446
215-361-CHOP (2468)


Featuring:
Huk Planas
Frank Trejo
Zach Whitson
Ed Parker, Jr.
Mike Cappi

With Special Guest...
Doreen Cogliandro
Host of the
2003 International
Karate Championships
Boston, MA

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Topics Covered
Technique Short Cuts
Grafting - Pekiti - Tirsia Kali
Contact Manipulation & More

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Featured Camp Knife will be a...
"Cold Steel"
High End Tactical Folder

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Free Camp Patch & Certificate for all who Attend.
Free Door Prizes & more........

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

KENPO PLAQUES
FOR MOST
SUPPORTIVE
SCHOOLS


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Camp Price Only $109.00

Price Includes
Saturday Night Dinner Banquet

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Special Separate
Friday Night Seminars
Featuring:

Kids: Frank Trejo - $15.00
Adults: Huk Planas - $25.00

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Street Camp T-Shirts $15.00
Pre-Order Only Please

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Plan Your Calendar Early Don't Miss Out!!!!
CALL NOW AND GET ON THE MAILING LIST!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Corporate Rates at the
BEST WESTERN
215-368-3800
(3.5mi. from camp)

Contact: Mike Cappi @ 215-361-CHOP


----------



## True2Kenpo (Mar 12, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

If you are looking for a great weekend of Kenpo, Mr. Cappi's Spring Street Fighting Camp is the place to be!

I am attending and I hope everyone has the opportunity to do the same.

Hope all is well and good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *You going? *



No. I am spending my money elsewhere this year because I am trying to budget myself. Coming into the USA from Canada gets expensive in itself and hotels are the killer although Cappi has offered the Canucks great deals in the past. He's a great guy. When you see him next tell him _"Hello"_ from Doug in Canada and we miss him. Hopefully we can make it up another time.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> If you are looking for a great weekend of Kenpo, Mr. Cappi's Spring Street Fighting Camp is the place to be!
> ...


 Cool, Ill see you there.


----------



## Sandor (Mar 13, 2003)

Steph and I will be making our anual pilgrimage to philly as well! See you guys there 


Sandor


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *Steph and I will be making our anual pilgrimage to philly as well! See you guys there
> 
> 
> Sandor *


 Cool, I dont know how i will know your from MT I am ununiformed 5'6" Brown hair. Jason is the name!
ill see you guys then!


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 13, 2003)

I just wanted to say that guys like Sandor and Steph, Josh and even you Jason give me a lot of hope for Kenpo. I don't say thank you a lot but I'm saying it now.
:iws:


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I just wanted to say that guys like Sandor and Steph, Josh and even you Jason give me a lot of hope for Kenpo. I don't say thank you a lot but I'm saying it now.
> :iws: *


 did I miss something?


Is Kenpo going out of style or something?


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *did I miss something?
> Is Kenpo going out of style or something? *



You didn't miss a thing Jason. You're fresh, new, eager to learn, excited about what you do. Bless you. Stick with guys like Josh and Sandor and you'll be allllllllright.

Keep training dood!
:cheers:


----------



## Sandor (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *You didn't miss a thing Jason. You're fresh, new, eager to learn, excited about what you do. Bless you. Stick with guys like Josh and Sandor and you'll be allllllllright.
> 
> Keep training dood!
> :cheers: *



Well, some folks mileage may vary :rofl: 

Jason,  my wife and I travel quite a bit to train. Two of our regular haunts are Cappi's Spring Camp and the Louisville camp.  I' m not hard to spot in the crowd... Just look for the metal head in the tattered red gi top followed around by the semifamous 'black hearted evil *****' :asian:

Josh, look forward to seeing you again. Last year rocked! I was hoping Gou and co would be there... I had a lot of fun working out with them in philly too though they got a funny take on training blades yuk yuk 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *I was hoping Gou and co would be there... I had a lot of fun working out with them in philly too though they got a funny take on training blades yuk yuk *



There is nothing wrong with our knives! Stop teasing!

Nah, Cappi's is fun but the hotel bills kill ya. Have to see. Maybe Cappi will let me tent in his back yard.


----------



## Sandor (Mar 13, 2003)

Tents are good but I gotta say the custom van was a great purchase(well by now it certainly has been an expensive one..) for road trips. 

I loved the blades though, honest. I could use a few of those for demos. They looked great!

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 13, 2003)

I have often thought of that. It would pay for itself in no time I am sure.

You like dee knives? You want dee knives? Go here!

http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/knifework.html

or here...

http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/systemagear.html

Or just call me...


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *There is nothing wrong with our knives! Stop teasing!
> 
> Nah, Cappi's is fun but the hotel bills kill ya. Have to see. Maybe Cappi will let me tent in his back yard.
> *


 I like that last knife...in the second link

I have 60 acres of land you can tent on!
I rent an old farm house 
www.jasonbrunt.com its on the front page


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

The knife you are referring to is the smaller knife trainer. Made by my friend Jaybacca, who by the way is a friend of your teacher's. He's apprenticing under my knife teacher as well. This knife is a bit cheaper than the full size trainer and features a cord wrap handle instead of the labour intensive linen micarta with pins handle.

A funny story. Jaybacca is opening a new school and because he is my friend and one of my Kenpo teachers he has asked me to get involved. Which of course I will. However, this means starting to do EPAKenpo again. Something that is very difficult for me to do.

I appreciate the offer to tent on your property. Thank you very much. Enjoy Cappi's camp. He has some of the best. Cheers!
:cheers:


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *The knife you are referring to is the smaller knife trainer. Made by my friend Jaybacca, who by the way is a friend of your teacher's. He's apprenticing under my knife teacher as well. This knife is a bit cheaper than the full size trainer and features a cord wrap handle instead of the labour intensive linen micarta with pins handle.
> 
> A funny story. Jaybacca is opening a new school and because he is my friend and one of my Kenpo teachers he has asked me to get involved. Which of course I will. However, this means starting to do EPAKenpo again. Something that is very difficult for me to do.
> ...


 why would it be hard for you to do EPAK?
Thats what cappi teaches and you come to his camps?


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

I have been to many of Mike Cappi's camps and consider them some of the best ones in Northeastern USA. I regularily went to them in the late 90's.

As for the other question, EPAK politics and I have alway had a rocky relationship. But, I am a hothead and often bring trouble upon myself when I should just keep my mouth shut so I am to bear some of the blame. I should not have said I have trouble with the art itself. Just politics.

However, my friend Jaybacca assures me that his school is going to be a politically free as it can be and I am working on just shutting the hell up when someone says something that I think is stupid.

So we'll see how that goes.

If you get a chance at the camp say *hi* to Zach Whitson. I consider him to be like my older brother. You might want to see some of his knife work as he owns and operates _"Iron Mountain Knives"_
http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/ironmountainknives.html
I would also suggest you pick up his Kenpo Counterpoint video.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 14, 2003)

hey Gou...remind of what the best way to get ahold of those counterpoint videos is again...

i never got around to ordering them the first time you posted about it and i want to check them out.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *hey Gou...remind of what the best way to get ahold of those counterpoint videos is again...
> i never got around to ordering them the first time you posted about it and i want to check them out. *



You can go to the webpage I have set up for Zach at:
http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/whitson.html

You can order the video direct from him if you like. Tell him that his little brother Dougie from Canada sent you and you want to buy his video.
:cheers:


----------



## tarabos (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Tell him that his little brother Dougie from Canada sent you and you want to buy his video.
> :cheers: *



i'll do that...thanks again. :asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Cool, Ill see you there. *



Jason,

I apologize for not responding sooner.  I just wanted to say I look forward to seeing you at Mr. Cappi's as well.  I think it is really going to be the best time yet.

Till then, take care and good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## True2Kenpo (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I just wanted to say that guys like Sandor and Steph, Josh and even you Jason give me a lot of hope for Kenpo. I don't say thank you a lot but I'm saying it now.
> :iws: *



GouRonin,

Good evening!  I apologize as well for not responding sooner, but I just wanted to thank you for your kind comments and I hope that you do get the chance to make it back to Mr. Cappi's in the near future.

I understand that there are a lot of expensive events going on this spring and summer...  if only money grew on trees and we could go to them all!!

Anyway, I hope all is well sir and take care.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## True2Kenpo (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *Well, some folks mileage may vary :rofl:
> 
> Jason,  my wife and I travel quite a bit to train. Two of our regular haunts are Cappi's Spring Camp and the Louisville camp.  I' m not hard to spot in the crowd... Just look for the metal head in the tattered red gi top followed around by the semifamous 'black hearted evil *****' :asian:
> ...



Sandor,

How are you sir?!  I apologize for not responding quicker...  I just wanted to say I look forward to seeing you and Steph at Mr. Cappi's in April as well and the best is I am turing 21 finally!!

See you there and till then I wish you the very best!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *GouRonin,
> Good evening!  I apologize as well for not responding sooner, but I just wanted to thank you for your kind comments and I hope that you do get the chance to make it back to Mr. Cappi's in the near future.
> I understand that there are a lot of expensive events going on this spring and summer...  if only money grew on trees and we could go to them all!!
> ...



Yeah, there are a lot of things and to do them all is expensive. Especially with the exchange rate. So I have to pick and choose and plan carefully.

Hope all is well with you Josh. You're a hardworking guy. EPAK needs more of guys like you.


----------



## Sandor (Apr 9, 2003)

beware highjackers... we are flying to philly and nothing can stop us!!!


----------



## Sandor (Apr 9, 2003)

Who else is going now that the days are drawing much nearer?

Any of you guys/gals live in philly?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *Who else is going now that the days are drawing much nearer?
> 
> Any of you guys/gals live in philly? *



Larry and I should be in Kansas City June 13th thru 15th 

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Sandor (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Larry and I should be in Kansas City June 13th thru 15th
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...




huh? what did that have to do with the cappilicious time that we are going to be having at mike cappis' cappi camp in April?


----------



## True2Kenpo (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *huh? what did that have to do with the cappilicious time that we are going to be having at mike cappis' cappi camp in April? *



Sandor,

Great to hear you guys are stilling coming up to PA!!!  It is going to be an awesome time, or in your words a CAPPILICIOUS TIME!! 

I hope all is well and have a safe trip.  Till then, good journey sir.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Sandor (Apr 9, 2003)

Cool Josh, I look forward to cappi camp. Though I cannot take credit for the term 'Cappilicous' you guys can thank Dennis Kelly for that one 

Steph got us tickets at a good enough price that we decided not to take the van. I can't wait... been a while since I was at a Kenpo camp.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 9, 2003)

*NEXT TIME ANY OF YOU GUYS SEE MIKE CAPPI ASK HIM ABOUT WHAT HE DID WITH BUG CATCHER BARBIE... HE'LL UNDERSTAND.*


----------



## sumdumguy (Apr 14, 2003)

Just an observation! Funny that five six years ago no one was even talking about contact manipulation and suddenly everyone is talking about it and teaching it. How did this happen? Really am curious to know.... 
Curious


----------



## jaybacca72 (Apr 15, 2003)

hey there sandor dougie won't be making it this trip but the jaybacca will with tim hartman and ame(a friend you will meet).look forward to meeting josh and jason and seeing satan himself opps that is sandor wow they look alike.i will be bringing my trainers so if you would like any or want something made don't let fear hold you back.
later
jay
:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Apr 15, 2003)

I can't wait to see you guys


----------



## True2Kenpo (Apr 29, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I just wanted to say that Mr. Cappi's Street Fighting Camp 2003 this past weekend was of course awesome!!!

As I look back on the weekend, I realize the fruits that have grown from these great camps year after year...  one of course is the great instruction from top Kenpo Instructors (Mr. Planas, Mr. Trejo, Mr. Parker Jr., Mr. Whitson, Mr. Wheeler, Ms. Cogliandro, Mr. Kongaika, and Mr. Cappi).

But even more the great friendships that have been established and continue to grow.  Friends that would be there for you and that also teach you new avenues to explore.

I personally, just wanted to say thank you to all of those people (Mr. Parker Jr., Mr. Whitson, Mr. Wheeler, Sandor, Stef, Derek, Fileti, James, Jason... just so many!)  And I also wanted to mention that this is one of the many reasons why Kenpo is so great!

Hope all is well.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## kenpo3631 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I just wanted to say that guys like Sandor and Steph, Josh and even you Jason give me a lot of hope for Kenpo. I don't say thank you a lot but I'm saying it now.
> :iws: *



Hey! What about me:wah:


----------

